# Sheet metal screws for wood ok?



## wsommariva

Hi everyone,

Need to attach 66 inch piano hinge to ply and pine. I found the right size sheet metal screws at Lowe's. Can I use them? Otherwise I need to order on line.

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman

wsommariva said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need to attach 66 inch piano hinge to ply and pine. I found the right size sheet metal screws at Lowe's. Can I use them? Otherwise I need to order on line.
> 
> Thanks


The screws should be the correct length, appropriate head to fit flush, and a compatible finish to go with the hinge. Installed properly, they should work OK. Here is some info that may help you.

There are a few ways to align the leaves of hinges. But getting the hardware straight and fitted properly is only part of the success for a good fit. When installing screws, if done improperly, can throw off the hinge alignment. What's important is that once the leaves are set and marked, that the screw goes in absolutely dead center of the holes and seats flush, or slightly below the leaf surface (into the countersink).

What would happen if done otherwise, is if the screw is slightly off center, or skewed as its being inserted, it can move the leaf as it gets tightened down. If the screw goes in at a slight angle, it may not seat, and stand proud of the leaf affecting the closing of the two leaves. A suggestion would be that once the hinge is placed and marked for mortise, use a very sharp scratch awl and eyeball the center of the screw hole and tap a starting hole holding the awl perpendicular to the box edge. I wouldn't use a vix bit or one of the spring loaded hole punches, as they are not as predictable as using an awl.

I would drill a pilot hole appropriate for the screw size, and again, that has to be @ 90° to the box edge. Once that is done, make a small countersink at the hole opening. This allows the "V" shape of the underside of the head to seat in the wood without restriction. 

It may help to install one screw in each leaf, and check the alignment, before installing the rest of the screws. For a continuous pin hinge like a piano hinge, I would set only a couple of screws on each leaf, to check the fit of the hinge before punching and drilling all the holes. When installing screws, use a cordless drill on slow speed. Don't spin them in fast, as they can strip out very easy by over spinning. When the screw gets close to tight, bump the trigger to tighten, or do it by hand. You don't want to skip out of the head, or mar the hinge.


















.


----------



## wsommariva

Thank you very much for the detailed instructions. I have installed these hinges successfully twice before. As for a mortise - I did not do that, rather not. That means I think to bury the hinge in the wood. I will probably snap a line to center the screws.

I just opened the box and checked the hinge. Holes are bigger than expected, I might need #8 screws which means that I should be able to get them (wood screws) at Lowe's. No countersink in the hinge holes.

Hinge is 1.5 inches wide (opened). Seems a bit industrial, maybe since it's SS?

So, I'll see what it looks like when I start the installation. I may opt to buy three shorter hinges instead. (66 inches needed)

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## wsommariva

Update:

#6 screws are just big enough to not fall through the hinge hole. I will use them. 3/4" in top and 1" in base. 33 screws in top, 33 in bottom.

Top is flush enough without a mortise.

I will install screws straight and hand tighten.

I should be all done today and will post a final picture.


----------



## cabinetman

wsommariva said:


> I just opened the box and checked the hinge. Holes are bigger than expected, I might need #8 screws which means that I should be able to get them (wood screws) at Lowe's. No countersink in the hinge holes.


From memory, I don't recall any leaf style hinge that the holes weren't countersunk. Good hinge action for closing should have the tops of the screws either flush with the leaf, or slightly recessed. A FH screw has a very thin tapered edge. 
.

























.


----------



## wsommariva

The screws fit almost flush, no problem. With the slight warp in the ply top, noone will notice.


----------



## wsommariva

All done except for a few more screws in the hinges and touch-up.

I need to add a holding chain. Think I can get SS chain?

Here's a picture. Thanks again everyone for all the help.


----------



## cabinetman

wsommariva said:


> All done except for a few more screws in the hinges and touch-up.
> 
> I need to add a holding chain. Think I can get SS chain?
> 
> Here's a picture. Thanks again everyone for all the help.
> 
> View attachment 86540



Looks good. Chain? The mallet seems to work pretty good.:laughing: Check *here *for SS jack chain.


















.


----------



## wsommariva

Don't want to give up my mallet. I found a tie down from my pool's heat pump, I think I'll use that.

Thanks again.


----------

